# when will i know if my baby is ready to give birth



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Hi My beautiful baby girl is heavily pregnant but as i dont know her actual date of conception i am worried as to wen she is likly to give birth,Millie is being kept in and our other pets are being kept away from her she has her box ready,wen will i know she is about to deliver Thanks Guys


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

theres no set way to say what day she will give birth - cats are pregnant for 9 weeks approx - during the last 3 weeks they will get noticably bigger and really start to waddle!!, she will start looking for somewhere to have the kittens - she might spend alot of time relaxing too - also cats usually start producing milk 1 - 3 days before giving birth and they will start to clear some of the fur around their nipples to make it more accessible for the kittens - so this is usualy quite a good indicator. she should clean herself around her lower end and tummy - a lot in the days leading up to the birth to get ready and clean and also the scent she leaves there helps the kittens find their way up her body to the milk. hope this helps, lets us know how you get on,

susie


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Hi thanks for that info we are currently still waiting on kittens


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Ours didn't really give us any warning. Was eating and toileting normally, waddling obviously. Then all of a sudden bam we were a go!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea thats what both my Queens have done too*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Must say I think you breeders do an amazing job. My eyes have been totally opened looking after Nala and her babies. Its hard work but so enjoyable. Couldn't take up breeding though as no one would be good enough for my kittens, selfish aren't I!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, no, not selfish, lol. It is very hard though, but they bring so much joy & laughter which makes it all worthwhile These have just started the arching of their backs, tails in the air and dancing sidewards, it's sooo funny*


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *These have just started the arching of their backs, tails in the air and dancing sidewards, it's sooo funny*


I love it when they do that, when ours do it to our Staffie it makes me  Of course if she goes towards them they scarper 

We're letting our first one go in two weeks and I'm going to find it really hard! I guess it must get easier with time? At least we know he's going to a good home 

Fiona


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

well millie is still eating normally and trying to do all the things like jumping on sofa that she did before with a huge belly,I guess its just a waiting game


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We never had a clue with Lursa and Keira seemed to wait until we went in her room. I'd say just find a secure place and keep her there.

Fiona


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah its def a bit of a waiting game - its different with each cat - as i said in my first post - they are the indications (if you have a helpful cat) - most of mine are pretty good and i can normally tell within a couple of days when they are ready - however i do have one that just seems to keep her legs crossed for as long as possible - not looking like shes ever gonna let them out then she just has like bam,bam,bam with no notice!!!!!! keep us posted - and dont forget the pics when she has them!!!!!!!


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

we are no longing waiting millie is the proud mummy of 4 ( so far ) beautiful babies........... not in box but under daughters bed !!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wooooohooooooo! Babies springing out everywhere, lol! hope they are all doing well. C.x.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Oh blimey - congratulations - I am still waiting  I hope Chicken doesn't have her's under my daughters bed....mostly because I don't have a daughter  (can you sense the delirium? )


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't lose the plot George! You'll get there in the end, pmsl


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Mummy, Mummy cat and all the kittens!!


----------



## nieces-puppies (May 11, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> Hi My beautiful baby girl is heavily pregnant but as i dont know her actual date of conception i am worried as to wen she is likly to give birth,Millie is being kept in and our other pets are being kept away from her she has her box ready,wen will i know she is about to deliver Thanks Guys


hi one of the ways to check is to keep eye on the nipples if you squeeze the nipple and milk is there it normally means you got 24 to 48 hrs before babies due. hope this helps you.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Yay more babies, its kitten galore this week!!!


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

lol George ...... we have put her in her box and she has snuggled up with all 4 which seem to be suckling really well... not sure if she is gonna have any more but she still looks quite fat.... will try an put pics on but not sure how....am sooooooo pleased as there is 3 blacks and 1 black an grey which i may just have 2 keep coz she looks gorgeous an hubby is really taken with her ( i think its a her !! )


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh bless um! Brilliant pics! Well done to you and mumma cat. C.x.


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

thank u im so excited i cudnt sleep last nite had 2 keep coming down and checking they were all ok mummy is so relaxed and hasnt left the kittens at all


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

congrats to you both...... dont forget to post some pics when they are settled down........ lets us know how they get on.........

susie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,,,please post some more when they have all settled down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, the pics are great


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

all these kittens and puppies,,,,,,,,,,im getting broody,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

hi guys an update on my 4 little babies... they have grown sooooo much and move around alot...mum is just fantastic 4 a first time mum she has been brilliant feeding them cleaning them and only leaves them to stretch her legs and have a cuddle with me...updated photos


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely. she's a good little mum!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Think your kittens and mine share a birthday.
Aren't they just amazing, they grow so quickly too - enjoy!

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful new babies  They are gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great photos, so sweet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are very cute


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

great pics - glad mum and babies are doing well - keep the pics coming as they grow......


----------

